# JimFarmer's Low Tide 25 DH



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

looks like Pugar and the gang are really stepping up the quality, yet the keep the prices the same! Good looking boat!


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats Jim! That is sweet!!!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that is an awesome boat! Nice work Pugar and crew!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awesome boat Jim!!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

very nice layout and got to love that web spray on the nose cap; nice personnel touch jim


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Now thats a sweet boat


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice Ride!!!


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Jim (Mr. Fly Fisherman)...after closer inspection..is that a standard rod and reel in your hand?!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Jim, the new boat LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!! Dave


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Festus,
I went to the DARK SIDE for the tourney.  It didn't help!!!!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

It's really dark when you're catching Puffers!


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

DARK PUFFERS :-?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

More pics from White Fly.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I LOVE THAT BOAT!!! :-*

Who did the trolling motor mount? Mine is cracked and would like to get another. Thanks.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats a Custom Gheenoe TM mount.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

More pictures from Jim.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

The White Fly graphics are going on it today. I post some more Pics.


----------

